# 43cc scooter vibration



## accentstencil (Jan 24, 2005)

I have one of these 43cc chinese scooters, it's about a year old and still going well, so I guess I'm lucky. The only problem I have is an annoying engine vibration just before full throttle when I ride it. If I ride it a bit slower or at full throttle it's fine. It's just before full throttle that it vibrates exessively and that is the speed I would like to ride it but it is too annoying so I have to ride slowly rather than full speed. It has been like that since new.
I suspect it may be a balance problem but I'm only guessing so I would welcome and advice. Thanks. :wave:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well if its a chinese made engine some won't be made so well. but of course it could be a loose mounting screw or a loose cover etc. if its a chain drive most of them are easily fixed by moving the engine forwards or backwards on most to tighten it.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

engine might be loose ?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thats what i mean by the mounting screws might be loose, they are mass manufactured some will have it. either that or its a cheap knockoff chinese engine and has a improperly balanced flywheel.?


----------



## accentstencil (Jan 24, 2005)

I regularly check and tighten all nuts and bolts.I even put a 1/4"thick layer of rubber between the engine mounting plate and the frame to try and absorb some of the vibrations but it didn't seem to help. 
Is it expensive to have the flywheel checked and balanced if I remove it myself?
Thanks again.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

probablly will if it's imbalanced. but it would be a very questionable aproach if not done right. one ? is it a name brand or a chinese knockoff.


----------



## accentstencil (Jan 24, 2005)

It's a chinese knockoff. It's called a G-Scooter but it seems reasonably well made. I think the engine is a mitsubishi but I can't be sure because there is no name on it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm well i would say have the flywheel checked out for balance or just take the whole engine to a shop to have it expertly looked at. they may not like the chinese knockoff if it is one but they might help you. might just be something as simple as changing the flywheel for a used well balanced one from a similar engine with the same cc's or have it balanced by having weight's epoxied on. either that or use the engine till it craps out and buy a new one to slap on the scooter.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bugman said:


> well if its a chinese made engine some won't be made so well. but of course it could be a loose mounting screw or a loose cover etc. if its a chain drive most of them are easily fixed by moving the engine forwards or backwards on most to tighten it.


oops sorry bugman great minds think alike


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

does the engine rapp up ? full rpm


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

scrench said:


> oops sorry bugman great minds think alike


:lol: yeah they do. if it doesn't get up to full rpm and well craps out not long from now it would be best to get a new brand name replacement. i've seen a couple chinese knockoffs run and run like that, and well they wore out quick.if it is the flywheel it'll just later on kill the engine by wearing out bearings etc. i've even seen a chinese knockoff of a briggs. disgusted me. knew because of a slight difference on the mower. if it's a chinese knockoff most shops never like taking them to work on them because they never know clearences or nothing. 


but yeah does it get up to full rpm's and stay steady for minutes at a time if need be. if it does just use it.


----------



## accentstencil (Jan 24, 2005)

Well I don't really know if it revs at full rpm but it sure seems to, but I don't like to ride at full throttle for too long because I'm afraid I'll blow it up, although it runs quite smooth at maximum. Like I said it only vibrates just before I reach full revs and also when I back off from full revs, only for a second or two.Apart from that I'm happy with it.I know it's only a cheap chinese thing but in Australia we don't have too much choice because that's pretty much all that is available. The high cost of shipping from America makes it unaffordable to buy a good one on ebay and have it sent here.
Thanks for all the input.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well for only a couple secs thats fine oh full rpms' my little 2-cycle 18cc weeder motor on a featherlite can go full throttle max's out a 3000 but it goes 3100. over their in Austrailia they don't have many name brands man that sucks. well when it gives out get you a engine the same size and name brand, they sell em all the time in small engine shops but just a couple seconds well its then just outta balance a small amount then. oh and don't be afraid for tooo long on full throttle, my friend owns one of those tiny choppers with a little weeder motor for its propulsion and well no problem with that. :lol: i know this isn't related engine wise but my old 12hp briggs I/C oh man no rubber blocks to knock out the vibration. good luck with it.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

don't like to ride at full throttle ,exaust might b e stopped up it wont hurt it to hold it wide open thats why it has a high jet


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah won't hurt it to ride wide open. kinda sucks you can't take the spark arrestor and all off and put a pipe on it. :lol:


----------

